# Account Importing From Old FA [Updated]



## Dragoneer (Dec 4, 2005)

We are not able to import information from old accounts to the current FA at this time. The archive from the original version of FurAffinity we were given is, unfortunately, corrupt.

We are trying to recover what we can at this time but do not have more information to provide at this moment.

*UPDATED:*
To import your account from FA go to http://www.furaffinity.net/import/ and enter your *old account inf*o and the e*-mail associated to the old account*.

Follow the directions and you will be e-mailed instructions and a key on how ti finalize the import process.

FA will import: submissions, view counts and comments. It will *NOT* import: watchlists, shouts or favorites.

Why no watchlists and favorites? Frankly, all the old favorites and watches may point to addresses that do not currently exist. Users may have taken different names, or may have opted not to rejoin for FA. If we installed checks to remove watches from the list it may not accurately take into account artists who have not signed up yet or have a different name. You will have to go back and +fav images.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 4, 2005)

hrrrmmm..... Just found out, now? 

Yep; definitely good luck to y'all... _*purrs*_


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Account Importing From Old FA*



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> We are not able to import information from old accounts to the current FA at this time. The archive from the original version of FurAffinity we were given is, unfortunately, corrupt.
> 
> We are trying to recover what we can at this time but do not have more information to provide at this moment.


We had been trying to get it working for a while, but... =/


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 4, 2005)

_yeah...._ definitely =/


_*curls up for a bit; hopeful*_


----------



## blade (Dec 4, 2005)

Good luck.


----------



## gryc_ueusp (Dec 4, 2005)

So is it the MySQL database archive, the file/image archive, or both that are corrupted?


----------



## Alkora (Dec 4, 2005)

we've got the mysql backup, it looks good, it doesn't look like it got corrupted, it's the actual images that are all screwed up...


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 4, 2005)

gryc_ueusp said:
			
		

> So is it the MySQL database archive, the file/image archive, or both that are corrupted?


The archive itself is a 21GB file that is corrupted. We have everything but the art, which is the prime meat of it all, so... technically, we can have comments for pictures, but no pictures themselves, which is rather useless. =/

The MySQL is a seperate issue. The version of MySQL on the server is a newer version of what we were using, and is corrupting itself. That's a relatively easy fix.


----------



## Daddyfox (Dec 4, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> gryc_ueusp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not necassarily... It sounds still like it's more convinient than just starting over, assuming all the comments and each piece's description is in tact. Assuming this, all an artist would have t'do is go in and re-upload the image.

Either way, it sounds like the old members of FA are gonna get screwed in some way. At least this way it's a LITTLE less work for everyone.


----------



## comidacomida (Dec 4, 2005)

Can the resurrection of FA start with pictureless framework?

Give artists a chance to edit their pics with their own copies for those who choose while you try to reconstruct the file and recover what may have been corrupted?

At the very least it will provide the opportunity for those who are able to get things up and running on their own galleries within FA.


----------



## Pirate_Dragon_888 (Dec 4, 2005)

>.< Gah, that sucks. Good luck getting whatever you can out of it.


----------



## Tikara (Dec 5, 2005)

Hoo boy.. so the old info can be ported over even if the pictures arn't there, eh? I agree with Daddyfox. The user can Edit the picture so the old picture is back. 

...then again, if that's what you'll have to do, then people with over 100 pictures will be pretty peeved...  :?


----------



## Suule (Dec 5, 2005)

Persionally I think starting all over again isn't such a bad thing. Art, fave lists and comments can be reconstructed and the fact you upload your old art may even attract some more viewers that previously didn't spot you last time.

Although the corruption of the backup is a bit... worring. Some of us are still wondering  "Why the backup is corrupted?" Is it just bad voodoo or thing done on purpose. 

Well best is to move on and forget about the old accounts.

Try to rediscover the FA magic again


----------



## Dobie (Dec 5, 2005)

Bummer again.... I'm not sure what to think of this... 
but I sorta like my gallary the way it was. 

anyways I hope things work out.


----------



## Arcturus (Dec 5, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> Persionally I think starting all over again isn't such a bad thing. Art, fave lists and comments can be reconstructed and the fact you upload your old art may even attract some more viewers that previously didn't spot you last time.
> 
> Although the corruption of the backup is a bit... worring. Some of us are still wondering  "Why the backup is corrupted?" Is it just bad voodoo or thing done on purpose.
> 
> ...



I am supplying Dragoneer with another copy of the backup, which I have verified to be working. And please, don't make such implications about me.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 5, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> Persionally I think starting all over again isn't such a bad thing. Art, fave lists and comments can be reconstructed and the fact you upload your old art may even attract some more viewers that previously didn't spot you last time.
> 
> Although the corruption of the backup is a bit... worring. Some of us are still wondering  "Why the backup is corrupted?" Is it just bad voodoo or thing done on purpose.
> 
> ...


Well, the good news is Arcturus is uploading a new copy of the backup to us, so it looks like we should be good. Keeping our fingers crossed. We'll take a look once the file migrates over, see if we can resolve it. 

And while I do love tabula rasa, I'd much prefer FA to be able to continu working as if the downtime never happened. It's not really fair for the artists, afterall, especially some of our best uploaders.


----------



## Daddyfox (Dec 5, 2005)

Arcturus said:
			
		

> Suule said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure he wasn't suggesting a member of staff would purposely do something harmful to FA. Rather I'm sure he's just curious on whether it was hacker related.


----------



## Katrkoriza (Dec 5, 2005)

You know, I always wanted the original discriptions for my work more then I did the pictures when ever I thought about it.


----------



## dustin6 (Dec 5, 2005)

did ya get the data from wats his name? (cant remember) he seemed to be quite upset at the time fa went down so maby he...


----------



## nobuyuki (Dec 5, 2005)

dustin6 said:
			
		

> did ya get the data from wats his name? (cant remember) he seemed to be quite upset at the time fa went down so maby he...



this post has been rated "LOL"


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 5, 2005)

Arcturus said:
			
		

> I am supplying Dragoneer with another copy of the backup, which I have verified to be working.


thx, Arc!


----------



## Tikara (Dec 5, 2005)

Arcturus said:
			
		

> Suule said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Arc!!  *major hugs for Arc*


----------



## Kyubi-sama (Dec 6, 2005)

even if the images themselves aren't there any more, i'd really hate to think about loosing all my comments, faves and watches -_-#


----------



## Daddyfox (Dec 6, 2005)

Kyubi-sama said:
			
		

> even if the images themselves aren't there any more, i'd really hate to think about loosing all my comments, faves and watches -_-#



Less for Me on the comments, heh heh, I don'mind losing a few ego boosts, but keeping the watches I had would be nice.

But, speaking as someone who just recently joined a new art community (www.storm-artists.net ...shameless plug, heh heh), if we HAD to start from scratch again, I wouldn't hate it... I just wouldn't love it, heh heh.


----------



## comidacomida (Dec 6, 2005)

I still have everything I submitted (oh yes... HUGE amount of 9 or 10 files) so I wouldn't mind losing all of that off of FA because it could easily be reuploaded... I'd just like to keep all of my original descriptions.

As one of those "unknowns" that doesn't have a huge following or a webpage I would tend to agree with Daddyfox; keeping watches would be a major bonus.

Barring that we'll still have FA back, so it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## theFinalFlight (Dec 7, 2005)

I agree. If they got everything up and running again, old data included, that would be fantastic. However, I wouldn't throw a fit if I had to start from scratch again. I had a deceant amount of files, and some artists I watched, but if the site was up again I don't mind shuffling around again myself. I'm just really looking foreward to the community being back up.

I'm on DeviantArt, which is all well and good, but I'd like a furry art community that's down to Earth. I avoid most fur-only communities because I don't like the atmosphere in those that I've been on or visitd.

Best of luck!


----------



## TORA (Dec 7, 2005)

theFinalFlight said:
			
		

> I agree. If they got everything up and running again, old data included, that would be fantastic. However, I wouldn't throw a fit if I had to start from scratch again. I had a deceant amount of files, and some artists I watched, but if the site was up again I don't mind shuffling around again myself. I'm just really looking foreward to the community being back up.
> 
> I'm on DeviantArt, which is all well and good, but I'd like a furry art community that's down to Earth. I avoid most fur-only communities because I don't like the atmosphere in those that I've been on or visitd.
> 
> Best of luck!



Nice avatar, FinalFlight. ROWR.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 7, 2005)

theFinalFlight said:
			
		

> I agree. If they got everything up and running again, old data included, that would be fantastic. However, I wouldn't throw a fit if I had to start from scratch again. I had a deceant amount of files, and some artists I watched, but if the site was up again I don't mind shuffling around again myself. I'm just really looking foreward to the community being back up.
> 
> I'm on DeviantArt, which is all well and good, but I'd like a furry art community that's down to Earth. I avoid most fur-only communities because I don't like the atmosphere in those that I've been on or visitd.
> 
> Best of luck!


Well, we're working on that right now while we wait for Gush it reconfigure the server. We'll post more when we've got an answer.


----------



## TORA (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice new avatar, Preyfar... are you being prodded?  :lol: Just kidding. 

EDIT: (Removed rest of post.)


----------



## Tikara (Dec 10, 2005)

Hmm.... FA is officially back up it seems... does this mean that the backup files have ported over, or is that still being worked on?


----------



## monsterbait (Dec 10, 2005)

Sweet FA is up!! 
I think.... 
Did you guys get it back up or is it a test? Whatever it is, it looks fantastic! The new front page looks amazing, great fender picture as well, really whimsicle and fun!
Great job on all involved, fellas, in looks fantastic!


----------



## Almafeta (Dec 10, 2005)

Will importing our old account destroy our current account?


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 10, 2005)

Almafeta said:
			
		

> Will importing our old account destroy our current account?


No. It will only add to it.


----------



## Almafeta (Dec 10, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Almafeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*phew* Good.  :3


----------



## cpctail (Dec 10, 2005)

ok I have a problem with the import.  It say type in the name you used before and email.  Everytime I do it, it says my name doesn't exist. Help!


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 10, 2005)

cpctail said:
			
		

> ok I have a problem with the import.  It say type in the name you used before and email.  Everytime I do it, it says my name doesn't exist. Help!


Are you typing it in correctly, using the correct e-mail address associated with your old account?


----------



## cpctail (Dec 10, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> cpctail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes and yes.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 10, 2005)

Sisco said:
			
		

> it's not working for me either can't click the link and when I put the address in myself it says you must be signed in to use this, but I was signed in until I put the address in


Hrmm. Which FA account were you signed into when you attempted to use the link?


----------



## biohazard (Dec 10, 2005)

I re-registered, and followed the instructions to import my old info into my new account. Everything seemed to go smoothly, but when I returned to my account page nothing was there. No settings, no watchlist, no shouts, not even my avatar. The only thing that changed was the number of pageviews.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 10, 2005)

biohazard said:
			
		

> I re-registered, and followed the instructions to import my old info into my new account. Everything seemed to go smoothly, but when I returned to my account page nothing was there. No watchlist, no shouts, not even my avatar.


*It only imports submissions, view counts and comments.* Not watchlists, shouts or avatars.


----------



## cpctail (Dec 10, 2005)

Ok I've tried the only two possible names that I use.  and I have the same email but it keeps telling me that niether name exist.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 10, 2005)

cpctail said:
			
		

> Ok I've tried the only two possible names that I use.  and I have the same email but it keeps telling me that niether name exist.


What were the two names?

We may not have a full import archive to work off, but I can take a look.


----------



## cpctail (Dec 10, 2005)

the one that I was use the name was under is: cpctail

but it's possible I used this one instead:  cpcat2002


----------



## LastCub (Dec 10, 2005)

*if we dont have our old email...*

if we dont have our old email we cant get our old account data right?


----------



## Arakupa (Dec 10, 2005)

I cant seem to get my account to activate as well.  It tells me it connects to the back up server, but it says that the authentication has failed.  I'm fairly sure that Im using the correct email address, since I only have 1 or 2, but I tried them both and neither work.  Is there something Im missing?


----------



## wut (Dec 10, 2005)

Doesn't work. 

backup server connected. Account info verified. No email recieved.

edit: You must hate hotmail. Hate crimes!


----------



## furry (Dec 11, 2005)

Worked for me lil' gmail user.
I'm a happy camper )


----------



## timoran (Dec 11, 2005)

Damn, of course you have to ask for the e-mail when I have no clue what e-mail alias I used for FA way back when. Why do I have to give my e-mail? Why can't I just give my username and then my confirmation of my e-mail is that I received the message?


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 11, 2005)

timoran said:
			
		

> Damn, of course you have to ask for the e-mail when I have no clue what e-mail alias I used for FA way back when. Why do I have to give my e-mail? Why can't I just give my username and then my confirmation of my e-mail is that I received the message?


Because it's a security implementation.


----------



## timoran (Dec 11, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> timoran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right. Only the owner of that e-mail address would receive the code. How is it any more secure to require that e-mail address to be typed in?


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 11, 2005)

timoran said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it goes to your current address, not the old address that's registered. It's not a perfect system, but it's better security that non... or too MUCH security. We can take care of people who abuse the system.


----------



## LastCub (Dec 11, 2005)

heh no worries... i figured that might happen when i changed isps... i'll just have to start over.... thumbs up to being able to still use my name <3


----------



## timoran (Dec 11, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> timoran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you know what my suggestion is, then. Send to the old address.

Sending to the new address is pitiful security. All I would have to do is register an account, and know what your account and your e-mail was (if you always use the same address and don't make up alias addresses, like I did).


----------



## Lili Fox (Dec 11, 2005)

How long does it take for the email to send?  I did mine about a half hour ago, and it cleare...but I never got the email!


----------



## Stallion (Dec 11, 2005)

Crap, it's great that we are back up. But I wanted my watch list back, the comments would have been nice to have as well, but the watch list was the biggie.. Is there any chance that can be retrieved?


----------



## Tikara (Dec 11, 2005)

Lili Fox said:
			
		

> How long does it take for the email to send?  I did mine about a half hour ago, and it cleare...but I never got the email!


If it doesn't show up in your Inbox, check you Junk Email. It might have ended up there. It did with mine.

*If your email confrimation doesn't show up, check your Junk Email folder. It usually ends up there for some emails, like Hotmail.*


----------



## Lili Fox (Dec 11, 2005)

No..it's not there either...  What do I do?


----------



## Tikara (Dec 11, 2005)

Lili Fox said:
			
		

> No..it's not there either...  What do I do?


Sorry. The Junk Email is the only thing that I know. Try resubmitting it and see if it shows up. You may have a junk email folder that deleted emails within a few minutes.


----------



## Lili Fox (Dec 11, 2005)

*sighs*  I did that too.  

Either the stupid email isn't being sent, or my server is eating it.

Either way, I need to get my password reset, because I am NOT getting any emails from this site!

What do I do?


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 11, 2005)

*Someone has my name. *

When I went to register the same name I had already had on FA before it went down, someone else had already registered it, and ported THEIR stuff to MY name. My stuff was still there to be ported, but I had to make up a different name to port it to.

My name is Wolfie, and I know that's not unique and a lot of people want it, but I >DID< manage to get it first on FA, and now someone else has it, but all my old comments I made when I had the name are still there, but HIS icon is attached to them. I don't want people thinking that guy is me. I had established myself as Wolfie on FA, and I don't think it would be fair to have to give up the name. 

What do I do to get back the name that I had already had? I really hope it isn't a case of "too bad". That would suck. I know if someone stole a big artist's name, they'd get it straightened out, so I hope I'm not disregarded just because I'm not famous or anything. It wasn't even up for a full day, so I wouldn't think it would be that big of a deal to undo the name changes that people did during just those hours.

So, is this something that can be corrected? Do I get my name back, or am I just screwed?


----------



## ElazulAoneko (Dec 12, 2005)

Lili Fox said:
			
		

> *sighs*  I did that too.
> 
> Either the stupid email isn't being sent, or my server is eating it.
> 
> ...



are you using the same email as you did before? if not, check the old account's email. Mine went to the old email when my new account had a different email


----------



## Lili Fox (Dec 12, 2005)

ElazulAoneko said:
			
		

> are you using the same email as you did before? if not, check the old account's email. Mine went to the old email when my new account had a different email



Yeah, that part went through just fine..

I did talk to Jheryn though.  Apparently it IS something on their end, which is a relief!  I was so worried there was something wrong on my end!


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Someone has my name. *



			
				Wolfie said:
			
		

> So, is this something that can be corrected? Do I get my name back, or am I just screwed?


Unfortunately, being that "Wolfie/Wolfy" is such a common name, there's not much I can do. Had the name been something more unique...

I understand where you're coming from, especially in light of the issues. What I can suggest doing is asking "Wolfie" if he be willing to yield the name, considering the old comments. 

Lemme confer with the other admins and see if there can be an exception.


----------



## White (Dec 12, 2005)

I registered my account and it checked my data, everything was fine but I never got any emails from the site(the register or import), when I tried the import again the creation failed, what do I do?


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 12, 2005)

I understand its not a unique name. That's kinda why it bothered me so much to lose it. It really wouldn't seem fair for me to lose the name just because someone else took advantage of a security oversight.

If the effort would be made to correct the matter for someone with a unique name, it kinda makes it even worse to be told that I don't matter enough just because I use the nickname I've been called by irl since 5th grade, before I ever even found furry.

I sent the guy a note asking if he'd be willing to give the name back, but it would still leave the matter of his submissions ported to my account name. Even if he agrees to give up the name, we've still got two accounts' worth of stuff that would need to be re-arranged.

I know this is probably a pain, and I hate to be a bother with everything else going on, but I'm actually surprised that I seem to be the only person who got bumped off their name so far. Surely you can imagine how frustrating it would be to find out someone else was using YOUR name. For me, since I didn't bother making up some extravagant furry title and just used the nickname I had since childhood, being able to actually snag plain old "Wolfie" on something as prominent as FA was kindof a small, but important personal victory for me. Please don't tell me I have to have that taken away just because I came running back to FA in the first few hours rather than the first few minutes.<:


----------



## Wolfblade (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm also not getting any emails. Here's another vote for just sending the import key to whatever email address was used with the pre-downtime account. 

As has been noted, the current setup has some rather extreme security concerns. Aside from being able to register a name that someone else had already been using (something that should not be disregarded - whether a unique or common name, its still a user having their FA identity stolen), then porting your own stuff to the bogarted account name (which might not even be intentional theft - he may not have known someone else even had that name with the current system), more than that even, if you know someone else's user name and email address, you can hijack their original account information/submissions too, since you can have the import key sent to whatever email address you specify.

How would you guys go about sorting that out after the fact? Wouldn't it just be easier and make a lot more sense to make the default setting to send to the originally registered email address? If someone no longer has their old email address available, THOSE are the cases that should be left to individual moderator handling as that should be a smaller number of people in general, and doing it the current way is just a very open door for abuse. 

If Wolfie's the only person this has happened to, thats amazing luck, and actually restores a bit of my faith in the general decency of the fandom. Still though, there's no sense in leaving a big ol' backdoor open for people to cause some shit if they wanted to. Lord knows there's enough people out there who wouldn't need an excuse to give you guys more grief than you've got already.



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> Lemme confer with the other admins and see if there can be an exception.



Correcting a problem caused by an oversight(even an understandable one) on the part of the site staff shouldn't be an exception, it should be a given.


----------



## White (Dec 13, 2005)

I went to the IRC chatroom and got my account added.


----------



## TORA (Dec 13, 2005)

I also did the import and no e-mail came up, and I had to manually re-add all my watchlist from before.


----------



## Arakupa (Dec 13, 2005)

Im still having trouble activating my account.  When I put in my username and email, It keeps telling me that authentication has failed.  I'm almost postive that my email is correct since I only use one address, but any idea on whats going on?  Is a way around this?


----------



## shep (Dec 13, 2005)

Doesn't work for me either.  Seems to be fairly common problem.  Can't expect everything to work right at this stage.  Would be nice if someone could look into it assuming they're not all busy with other problems.


----------



## kantai (Dec 13, 2005)

I been waiting for the e-mail reply for a long time.   How long does it take to get that e-mail?


----------



## Pico (Dec 13, 2005)

kantai said:
			
		

> I been waiting for the e-mail reply for a long time.   How long does it take to get that e-mail?



It only took a few seconds, for me.


----------



## shep (Dec 13, 2005)

Apparently, if it doesn't send the email soon after, then it never sends the email.


----------



## Werewolfhero (Dec 14, 2005)

Still no email for me either.

I registered around midnight and it's 6:30am now.


----------



## Ulario (Dec 14, 2005)

I registered yesterday, no e-mail for me either.


----------



## Janet Merai (Dec 14, 2005)

I tried entering my username in many names, in all I could, I also entered my email which I nearly use for "everything" and got "Authentication failed"

Please, someone help me here..

janetmerai[at]sonicdash[dot]net

My account name was something like "Dark Hedgehog"


----------



## Kulock (Dec 14, 2005)

Been trying a few times yesterday and today, checked my e-mail's spam filtered folder and everything, no luck. I only had two ancient Flash files (and some comments), but I also lost my HD in a crash at one point, so I don't have any backups of those Flash files. So they'd be nice to have, even if they aren't very good.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2005)

And everything seem to be in order for me...except I never recieve any mails, no matter how many times I confirm my old account.


----------



## Serenakitty (Dec 14, 2005)

when I tried to import I got everything accepted even the authentication...but I haven't gotten ANY E-mail at all...and I've tried it for the past few days.....and still hadn't gotten anything not even in my bulk mail account.....  :cry:


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 14, 2005)

Much the same story, various attempts and all alledgedly confirmed, yet no emai lhas materialised in any of the folders, spam or otherwise. I also attempted changing my current email address to a backup, from gmail to hotmail, but with much the same results. Both accounts go by the name "Kestrel"


----------



## Sitar (Dec 14, 2005)

I too did not receive any email after it seemed to accept everything well.  No biggy to me. Id prefer starting new anyways.

And heres a suggestion, since I dont know where else to put it and it deals with data retreival. Many people want their watch lists back. We have all found interesting artist whom we want to remember on FA in the past. I read some reasons somewhere as to why you cant bring these lists back, I dont know where though. If thats still valid then.. 

My thoughts were.. cant you retrieve just the usernames from peoples old watch lists? Dont have them put into use, just plain text. That way a user can look through the list, and go and manually find whether the artist has signed up at FA yet. And could give them a chance to find thoes who have yet to sign up/under a different name. Once you find somoene you really like, it sucks losing their username and thats what watch lists are all about.
Does that sound doable?
Dont know if this has come up yet..


----------



## Serenakitty (Dec 14, 2005)

not me I posted way too much x.x; I don't wanna lose any of it or post it all over again


----------



## fuzzyroo (Dec 15, 2005)

*ok....importing.....?*

well, first, the link is typed in both fire fox and IExplorer and 1 of 3 things happen
either:
1) i get a blank screen
2)403 you do no have permission to access this site
or
3)or 404 url not found
as a not so cpu suave kangaroo.....i'm utterly confuzzled
but yeah  that's what's been goin on, please if it's not too much trubble, may i inquire what happened?


----------



## Zaine Otter (Dec 15, 2005)

I still have not yet gotten an e-mail with an account key or whatever...

Is it commonly taking over 24 hours?


----------



## Ultraviolet (Dec 15, 2005)

*No email!*

Like many here, I am also not recieving  the email I need to continue the rest of the importing process for my gallery. Hope this is something that can be sorted out, As I'd really like to continue being a pat of FA.

Please let us know what can be done or when it is fixed


----------



## Almafeta (Dec 15, 2005)

Zaine Otter said:
			
		

> I still have not yet gotten an e-mail with an account key or whatever...
> 
> Is it commonly taking over 24 hours?



It sent me mine in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## Radio F Software (Dec 15, 2005)

THe pages doesnt even load for me. It just stays on a white screen and says "Done".


----------



## anti_dev (Dec 15, 2005)

Radio F Software said:
			
		

> THe pages doesnt even load for me. It just stays on a white screen and says "Done".



Same for me, too.


----------



## Reynard-Fox (Dec 16, 2005)

Is the import page broken for everyone or just some at the moment? I've tried three browsers and can't get anything more than a blank page.


----------



## ebonyleopard (Dec 16, 2005)

Reynard-Fox said:
			
		

> Is the import page broken for everyone or just some at the moment? I've tried three browsers and can't get anything more than a blank page.



Same here so it's not just you.


----------



## Foxiekins (Dec 16, 2005)

I also have the same problem...  I keep trying to import, but I never receive the email with the key...


----------



## chaoscheebs (Dec 16, 2005)

When I click the link to import, all I get is a blank white screen.  I've tried it on both the most recent version of Firefox and Explorer, and got the same blank white screen both times.  Username same as the forum username: chaoscheebs


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 16, 2005)

*same problem*

I have the same problem as chaoscheebs.


----------



## Darkphyre (Dec 17, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> *UPDATED:*
> To import your account from FA go to http://www.furaffinity.net/import/ and enter your *old account inf*o and the e*-mail associated to the old account*.
> 
> Follow the directions and you will be e-mailed instructions and a key on how ti finalize the import process.



When I click on the link it goes to a blank page, nothing loads at all, yet Firefox says the page is 'done' loading...

anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Merlynn (Dec 17, 2005)

Seems the most common problems are the blank page (which I get) and activation mails not being sent.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 18, 2005)

Darkphyre said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everybody is. I dunno what happened, but the import page is fully broken.


----------



## ITOMIC (Dec 18, 2005)

For me it wasnt always broken. It worked about a week ago, but I never got the email with the key.. NOW it just doesnt work at all... I get a blank page just like everyone else... Heh, at least a week ago the page worked.

This is retarded.


----------



## InfestedWarrior (Dec 19, 2005)

You can import acounts if i give you my name? 'cuz when i tried to import it FA froze


----------



## MobianMonster (Dec 20, 2005)

not working for me either


----------



## Pachyman (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello there!

  I've been holding off on posting new pics until I could import my old ones because I was right in the middle of a series when FA went down.  

  My question is:  If I were to begin posting new pics, and then uploaded the old ones, could I change the order of the pics in my gallery?

  I just wouldn't want a series that starts at #12, then jumps back to #1.  Can we move the order of the pics around once we've uploaded them?  When we import our old galleries, will they be the most 'recent submissions'?

-Thanks    Pachyman, avionx@btc-bci.com


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 22, 2005)

Pachyman said:
			
		

> Hello there!
> 
> I've been holding off on posting new pics until I could import my old ones because I was right in the middle of a series when FA went down.
> 
> ...


You'd wanna start uploading at #12, then go down to #1. That'll cause them to show up "in order". And if you import the submissions your new stuff will show up first. Submissions are sorted by date.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 24, 2005)

Hmm, what are the odds of an account for christmas, may it be asked? *Chuckles* Indeed, is the problem any closer to being solved?

That aside, to clarify will starting to comment, adding favourites, watches and so forth be affected when an old account is imported? It's not so much submisions that I'm after, moreso a couple of journal entries, everything else I may as well re-upload now, as there wasn't any great quantity.


----------



## dbruin (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm having the same problem alot of the others are. I put in my old name and my old e-mail, but I'm not getting any e-mail back


----------



## Bearsculptor (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm also having the no email import problem. I'm using the same email, the same screen name and the same password.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 1, 2006)

Bearsculptor said:
			
		

> I'm also having the no email import problem. I'm using the same email, the same screen name and the same password.


Is your current e-mail address the same as when you registered on FurAffinity originally? When import e-mails are sent, they're mailed to the e-mail address that was associated with your old FA account, not your new account.

This is done as a security measure to prevent people from importing. 

First thing I would recommend:

1) Check the e-mail account associated with your original FA.
2) Check the spam filter on that e-mail account if you have one.

If you still have not received the e-mail let me know, and we'll take a look into it further. We have tested the system since it was fixed, and e-mails are being sent as they should be.


----------



## Shira (Jan 1, 2006)

Just tried this again, after seeing the news post that it was fixed. Twenty minutes later and I still don't have an e-mail. No sign of it in a spam folder either.


----------



## SageHendrix (Jan 1, 2006)

*Hmm*

Well I used the same gmail account I gave to sign up for the original site.  I still have yet to receieve a confirmation.  I checked the bulk filter of my gmail account but did not see anything there either.  I have a feeling the import function is still overloaded or something.

Kat


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 1, 2006)

Greetings Shira and Catwoman69y2k!

I've been talking with another user who is/was still unable to receive their import confirmation email despite having checked their previous registered addy and bulk mail folders.
I'm not sure how many people might still impacted by import problems, for whatever reason, but even though we believe any email issues should now be fixed, *please do continue to list any issues on this thread*. (Certainly don't want anyone in the community to give up, disheartened at their lack of success).

For those with IRC access, asking one of the *admins* is probably the most expedient approach, should they be available on our channel (per "IRC" link on http://www.furaffinity.net/ ).

Thank you.


----------



## SageHendrix (Jan 1, 2006)

*Hmm*

Well if I try to do the import process all over again, would that further mess up the system?

Kat


----------



## DemonDragon (Jan 1, 2006)

i'm having the same trouble as catwoman. entered the correct info but no email. checked all folders and everything... i got my email for joining the forum just now, so i know it's not on my end :/

i also had another question about this. if i have already re-uploaded some art that was in my old account (i didn't know about the import feature until not long ago) will that cause any problems? or will it just make doubles of the art?


----------



## nimil (Jan 1, 2006)

er...btw...sorry, logged in as the wrong name, that should be me o.o;


----------



## Pachyman (Jan 1, 2006)

Yep.  Same problem here.  Account authenticated, and I am connected to the server - just not getting that good ol' email.  It's not in any bulk folders, and my spam block is inactive.  I'm using the same email and username as before.

No big deal - just letting you guys know that there still seems to be an issue


----------



## SageHendrix (Jan 1, 2006)

*Yup*

Still the same issue here as well.  The email is still lost in cyberspace.

Kat


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: Yup*



			
				Catwoman69y2k said:
			
		

> Still the same issue here as well.  The email is still lost in cyberspace.
> 
> Kat


Hearing you, Kat...   Thanks for trying again; and for the update.

Did you manage to try asking an admin on IRC, if you have access?

Hang on in there (& y'all).


----------



## SageHendrix (Jan 1, 2006)

*IRC*

Well so far, no answer in the IRC channel.  Maybe they are all afk.  Ill keep trying.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: IRC*



			
				Catwoman69y2k said:
			
		

> Well so far, no answer in the IRC channel.  Maybe they are all afk.  Ill keep trying.


Couldn't blame them, if so... :?
Has been a bit of a rough ride and a huge amount of work behind the scenes on the re-launch. Will keep trying not to work on the basis that just because things should be fixed, that there aren't still issues/problems (even if some may be outwith our control): needs people in the community to highlight those. Thank you.

I don't have a 3,000 mile long pointy stick to prod the others with, alas... _erm, not that I'd try; mind you!_


----------



## sleepysheep (Jan 1, 2006)

*!*

uncia asked me to post this here  

I'm basically having the same problem as other people, where I'm not getting the email with the import key. 

BUT.. one question:

I created a 'dummy' account to just SEE the importing screen, should I have created an account with the same name as my old one?

thanks guys!


----------



## Myr (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: !*



			
				sleepysheep said:
			
		

> uncia asked me to post this here
> 
> I'm basically having the same problem as other people, where I'm not getting the email with the import key.
> 
> ...


Nope, you're not required to keep the same username. However, you must remember the old one and your old email that you used when signing up for that older account. As long as you're logged into your new account when you access the import screen everything should go fine.


----------



## nimil (Jan 1, 2006)

been hours, and still no email...tried irc but all i saw was some furs hugging a plushie and never any actual technical talk going on.


----------



## sleepysheep (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: !*



			
				AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Nope, you're not required to keep the same username. However, you must remember the old one and your old email that you used when signing up for that older account. As long as you're logged into your new account when you access the import screen everything should go fine.



yep, I got that much. unfortunately, I think the email I used to register my account has a cruel spam filter. I went ahead and reregistered 'sleepysheep'. Hope that didn't blow my chances of importing, although all I'd lose is comments..  :?


----------



## Werewolfhero (Jan 1, 2006)

same name-password-email i used before and still havent gotten the email. think i'm just not going to waste any more time on it. I've checked all the folders and theres just nothing coming from fur affinity and i dont have any spam filters enabled so its not my end.


----------



## RailRide (Jan 2, 2006)

Tried to import four times after the announcement was posted, during relativley low traffic levels. once around 3am, another around 8am today. Spam catcher deletion was turned off so I could see what landed there. All instances reported successful authentication.

Nothing that looks like it came from furaffinity. I do recieve notification of private messages, but nothing concerning account importation. My old username and email are the same as on this forum and my new account.

I'm going to try manual intervention next.

---PCJ

Edit: :mrgreen:


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 2, 2006)

_(manual copy, fyi, from http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?p=5627&highlight=#5627 , since I can't move posts ^^)_


			
				felekar said:
			
		

> Posted: Mon Jan 02, 2006 9:35 pm
> Post subject: Import account E-mail not arriving
> 
> Well, just to compile the people that this has affected into a single post, here's this.
> Went through the import process, but I never got the e-mail.


(Has been trying since 14th December and followed other suggestions re. email account & spam folder...)


----------



## Arrow (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm still not getting anything through to Gmail, nothing in the Inbox or Spam folder. And both my old *and* new email addresses are the same arrowt@gmail.com address. Please let me know what to do next, thanks.


----------



## Bearsculptor (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes I'm using the same email I used when I originally signed up for Fur Affinity. My user name at gmail.com. There's nothing in the spam filter.



> Is your current e-mail address the same as when you registered on FurAffinity originally? When import e-mails are sent, they're mailed to the e-mail address that was associated with your old FA account, not your new account.
> 
> This is done as a security measure to prevent people from importing.
> 
> ...


----------



## nimil (Jan 3, 2006)

maybe it's a gmail thing? i wonder how many people with problems are using gmail...

fyi, my email is gmail as well :/ and i've still not recieved anything...


----------



## TORA (Jan 3, 2006)

I am having the same problem... Never got the e-mail to import...


----------



## Ultraviolet (Jan 3, 2006)

I too have checked my filters and the email that i sued to use.  Still no email at all when trying to import.  

Is there anyone we can email or sent a note to to possibly get it manually sorted?

Thank you.


----------



## nimil (Jan 3, 2006)

by the way, when i went to the irc chat to try and get some info (again, i did it twice) i was pretty much laughed at and told that the admins were playing hide and seek.

this place is reminding me of the blizzard forums for world of warcraft.

and why isn't this problem being posted about on the main site?


----------



## sniffsbutterkitten (Jan 4, 2006)

I get this when I try and get any of my old stuff back:

                Importing Account.....
 Connecting to the backup server...connected!

Verifying your account information...authentication has failed!

nothing has changed from my older FA email so I dont know whats wrong with it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 4, 2006)

nimil said:
			
		

> by the way, when i went to the irc chat to try and get some info (again, i did it twice) i was pretty much laughed at and told that the admins were playing hide and seek.
> 
> this place is reminding me of the blizzard forums for world of warcraft.
> 
> and why isn't this problem being posted about on the main site?


Nobody's playing "hide and seek". We're there when we can be.

What can I help you with? If it's the e-mail problem, we're trying to make progress on it. G-mail was your original FA e-mail from 1.0?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 4, 2006)

sniffsbutterkitten said:
			
		

> I get this when I try and get any of my old stuff back:
> 
> Importing Account.....
> Connecting to the backup server...connected!
> ...


What's you're FA name? I can try to take a look at it.


----------



## Augenti (Jan 4, 2006)

Using Yahoo mail, I've not gotten my email either.


----------



## Werewolfhero (Jan 4, 2006)

Is it just everyone with free email accounts having troubles then or is it just choosy on who it gets sent to?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 4, 2006)

Werewolfhero said:
			
		

> Is it just everyone with free email accounts having troubles then or is it just choosy on who it gets sent to?


I'll test this tonight and change my e-mail settings and see which get them, which don't. I'll use two private, two free e-mails and see.


----------



## Pico (Jan 4, 2006)

I use gmail and received the import email a few weeks ago when FA went back up.  I just attempted to get a password recovery email, and it arrived in my inbox promptly.

Then, just for fun, I tried to import the data from my other account, rico, which I never bothered to import from (since I never uploaded anything!), yet the email did not come.  I used the same email address, the gmail one, for that account as I do for my main account.


----------



## Tyrannix (Jan 4, 2006)

I still haven't gotten any e-mails, and I tried once more after the announcment...


----------



## Shira (Jan 7, 2006)

I still haven't had any luck at all using the import feature. I'm waiting for my stuff to be imported before I upload anything, so I don't end up with duplicates. My old and new usernames are both Shira, and my e-mail address is also the same for both accounts. Could I please get some help, or is this still offically broken? I know Krakendwaggin is also having the same problems.


----------



## bubblerat (Jan 7, 2006)

im also having the same problems with import...i see no email at all

what i get after iv put in my info is

Importing account...  
Connecting to the backup server...connected!

Verifying your account information...account authenticated!


----------



## oCe (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey, so, like the rest of the herd I've had absolutely no luck importing my old account. Can I possibly get some help here?

old name and new name: oCe
email address: ocelot@disenchanted.com

I get 'Failed!' whenever I try to obtain an import key.

I already caved and uploaded a few things to my new account that will be duplicates, should I ever successfully import the old stuff. But I'd really just rather import it all and not try and remember everything I ever uploaded...

Thank you!

--o


----------



## Opius (Jan 9, 2006)

D: Same deal- It just says it's importing, but I get no email on this end.


WAUGH!

good luck fixing this bug..thingy...thing...


----------



## sanssouci (Jan 10, 2006)

I have the same problem, the import screen says it's all ok, but I don't receive any mail
my old account name (and the new one) are: sanssouci
my mail is striped_gal at yahoo dot it
help?


----------



## Blaze (Jan 10, 2006)

nothing..even havingre-tried after the email bug got fixed..never came any email... user old and new are teh sme, Blaze... email old was same as new, blaze_griffin@hotmail.com

..so now im quite worried.because it never arrives.....not because all the favs,but for teh laziness of having to reupload ALL the stuff i had... (which was not much, but hard to find nowadays on my 'broken' HD..)


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 10, 2006)

Blaze said:
			
		

> nothing..even havingre-tried after the email bug got fixed..never came any email... user old and new are teh sme, Blaze... email old was same as new, blaze_griffin@hotmail.com
> 
> ..so now im quite worried.because it never arrives.....not because all the favs,but for teh laziness of having to reupload ALL the stuff i had... (which was not much, but hard to find nowadays on my 'broken' HD..)


Heya again, Blaze, sanssouci, et al.

I'm awaiting admin/tech input on this.

Whereas before manual inputs were being carried out on behalf of users who could be validated, there have been a few recently which were somewhat problematic (from a technical perspective, I believe).

Will try to keep y'all informed, if it's deemed better to await the prospect of account importing/merging, rather than rebuilding from scratch.
Sincere apologies that I can't be more positive, at present. :?


----------



## Blaze (Jan 11, 2006)

*nibbles the snowkitty* mrr.. soft and fulffy... mrr.. now, really is better wait than rebuild.. but... is nearly a month since i tried it for first time... im getting a bit... worried about it not working.. *blinks*


----------



## Keffria (Jan 25, 2006)

Okay... I'm typing this for a friend "UnicornPrae". For some reason he can't remember his password to get onto the forums and it won't send an email notification for him. I know that he would like his account imported from the old FA...

UnicornPrae: I would like to have my old account transferred to the new site but I can not seem to remember my password so I can not get the files moved over. If you could move all the UnicornPrae files to UniPrae it would really help me. I can give you details from my old account if you want but I really don't want to manually transfer them all again.


----------



## Kohath (Jan 29, 2006)

Still not getting mine either... and been too lazy to sign in and respond.  

same username: Kohath
same email: muke@frath.net


----------



## silvermidnight (Mar 4, 2006)

i've tried using my old username... in fact it's the same as my new one... but when i put in the address im pretty sure I used with my old account I dont get anything, no email or nothing...


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hiya, silvermidnight.


			
				silvermidnight said:
			
		

> i've tried using my old username... in fact it's the same as my new one... but when i put in the address im pretty sure I used with my old account I dont get anything, no email or nothing...


Well, that didn't work very well, I'm afraid. Sorry; I don't know whether that's because of other issues just now.

Have tried to carry out a manual import and it looked like everything worked... apart from the actual images (a somewhat major omission )

When the system's running quickly enough again to do so (*fingers crossed*), could you please have a look through your submissions to see what I mean.
The comments are there, so it might be possible to "Edit" the pics to reupload those you wish. It won't let me try a second time. :?

Apologies for not being able to cheer you up more on that.


----------



## argon_vile (May 15, 2006)

Account importing's still not working for me - i get the two "success!" messages on the importing screen, but never receive the e-mail. I submitted a trouble ticket about this a while ago, just wanted to let someone out there know this is still an issue for some of us

As a side note, if the importing doesn't work, it would be cool to be able to back-date submissions so that we could post things we drew 2-3 years ago, without them showing up at the top of our gallery


----------



## Dragoneer (May 15, 2006)

argon_vile said:
			
		

> Account importing's still not working for me - i get the two "success!" messages on the importing screen, but never receive the e-mail. I submitted a trouble ticket about this a while ago, just wanted to let someone out there know this is still an issue for some of us
> 
> As a side note, if the importing doesn't work, it would be cool to be able to back-date submissions so that we could post things we drew 2-3 years ago, without them showing up at the top of our gallery


E-mails should be working again correctly. Have you double checked your e-mail account in Fa to ensure it's working correctly? If not, I'll doublecheck with the team to ensure this is fixed.


----------

